# New Amfisound guitars, omg



## Ze Kink (Feb 29, 2008)

Well well, I just looked at some pics from FME, and it seems Amfisound has started doing things even better than before. Just look at this stuff:

Amfisound tuotesivu -FME 2008 Gallery

They now sell Lundgren, Hipshot and Kahler, so naturally their guitars come with parts from them too. I'm more than happy to see an 8-string model there as well.

Main page: Amfisound

I've never really liked RR's that much, but


----------



## TimSE (Feb 29, 2008)

those fretboards look stunning
as well as the rest of the guitars
the skull inlay was cool


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 29, 2008)

Those are some pretty nice instruments. Not really my personal tastes, but they are definitely bad ass.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 29, 2008)

Some pretty cool guitars. I like that 8-string and those fretboards are nice.


----------



## yevetz (Feb 29, 2008)

nice

There is 8 string mmmmmmmm


----------



## SeanC (Feb 29, 2008)

All thos LEDs are just screaming "good tone" ...I want.


I also really like this guitar






And the black soloist with the kahler is also pretty nice.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 29, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Auyard (Feb 29, 2008)

Has anyone here played any of these?

EDIT: NVM I see now that they are kind of expensive, Damn you for giving me GAS.


----------



## Kotex (Feb 29, 2008)

Those are pretty cool.


----------



## drawnQ (Feb 29, 2008)

for some reason there is something that just doesn't look right about these guitars to me.
...not sure what it is


----------



## Ze Kink (Feb 29, 2008)

Auyard said:


> Has anyone here played any of these?
> 
> EDIT: NVM I see now that they are kind of expensive, Damn you for giving me GAS.



Nope, but I've seen them in person at a previous FME. The quality seemed top notch on them. Dunno more, but I've only heard good stuff about the company and their guitars. Only, their prices are high. I still would like to have one for sure.


----------



## Auyard (Feb 29, 2008)

Ze Kink said:


> Nope, but I've seen them in person at a previous FME. The quality seemed top notch on them. Dunno more, but I've only heard good stuff about the company and their guitars. Only, their prices are high. I still would like to have one for sure.



I gotta ask, you wouldn't be a fan of Demilich would you? The name Antti and your from Finland...


----------



## Ruins (Feb 29, 2008)

drawnQ said:


> for some reason there is something that just doesn't look right about these guitars to me.
> ...not sure what it is


hmm i am failing what could you find wrong with them, judging this guitars by pictures on the website they are fucking top notch.

i would love to try one of those and for some one who just started to build his own custom idea this is serious example of how it should be done


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 29, 2008)

Auyard said:


> I gotta ask, you wouldn't be a fan of Demilich would you? The name Antti and your from Finland...



I believe Antti is a fairly common name over there


----------



## budda (Feb 29, 2008)

that first V is missing a neck pickup and a tone knob


----------



## Ruins (Feb 29, 2008)

hmmm neck pickup perhaps but tone knob? no.
i have never seen nor heard any one who plays metal using his tone knob


----------



## Celiak (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah that "viking" V is awesome looking!


----------



## Trespass (Feb 29, 2008)

Viking V is beyond epic.





EPIC ONE ON THE RIGHT.





Sustainiac, badass look. More.










Amfisound
Whats going on with the bridge pickup in that guitfiddle?


----------



## Auyard (Feb 29, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> I believe Antti is a fairly common name over there



Was not aware of that. And the viking V is very very cool.If only I had the money.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 29, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Viking V is beyond epic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like there's a mini humbucker, then a humbucker. Just a weird pickup config, that's all.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## noodles (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## shredder777 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yup thats an insane inlay right there, if i had 4000 bucks id get the RR Codeon model but a 7 string version of it, and that skull inlay with the led's of course.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 1, 2008)

They do some epic guitars


----------



## Ze Kink (Mar 1, 2008)

Auyard said:


> I gotta ask, you wouldn't be a fan of Demilich would you? The name Antti and your from Finland...



That's right. On thursday, I was working at a gas station (I do random jobs at a company that "rents" workers) with two other Anttis 

I wish I had a nickname  or that my parents would have given me the name they originally intended, which is Onni (means luck, fortune etc.). That would've been cool.

Offtopic, I know. I actually was going to get my custom 7 from Amfisound, but after finding out about the luthier who's building it right now, I changed my mind. Also, the price tag that was much, _much_ less than the quote I got from Amfisound had an effect 

And, my custom is going to get some cool led stuff too! It originally was supposed to come with leds as side dots, but they didn't work so now the fretboard needs to be changed  I'm sure she will be fine though!

Even more offtopic I guess, but I'm drunk


----------



## MrJack (Mar 1, 2008)

Ze Kink said:


> Offtopic, I know. I actually was going to get my custom 7 from Amfisound, but after finding out about the luthier who's building it right now, I changed my mind. Also, the price tag that was much, _much_ less than the quote I got from Amfisound had an effect
> 
> And, my custom is going to get some cool led stuff too! It originally was supposed to come with leds as side dots, but they didn't work so now the fretboard needs to be changed  I'm sure she will be fine though!



Mind sharing with you who this luthier is, and how much? I'm always on the look for a luthier who does good job at not so ridiculous prices.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 1, 2008)

Viking Les Paul \m/


----------



## tie my rope (Mar 2, 2008)

that v


----------



## tulikirnu (Jun 16, 2008)

This is all so build in Amfisound! very very nice!!
Amfisound Lopashnikov
Sauna Open Air, June 8th 2008
Sauna Open Air, June 8th 2008

 *LOPASHNIKOV* PHOTOS S. S. Lopakka's custom baritone guitar made by Amfisound Guitars


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jun 17, 2008)

Why has no one said anything about the kahler 7 string yet!?






I'd kill for one of those


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 17, 2008)

Ze Kink said:


> Well well, I just looked at some pics from FME, and it seems Amfisound has started doing things even better than before. Just look at this stuff:
> 
> Amfisound tuotesivu -FME 2008 Gallery
> 
> ...



OMFG


----------



## Ze Kink (Jun 17, 2008)

XeoFLCL said:


> Why has no one said anything about the kahler 7 string yet!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Note that the one on the left is an 8-string 

A member at another forum I'm in bought that M7 equipped Routa 7-string


----------



## Anthony (Jun 17, 2008)

Ze Kink said:


> Note that the one on the left is an 8-string
> 
> A member at another forum I'm in bought that M7 equipped Routa 7-string


----------



## tulikirnu (Jun 17, 2008)

Ze Kink said:


> Note that the one on the left is an 8-string
> 
> A member at another forum I'm in bought that M7 equipped Routa 7-string



I´m here all so
here are more pics for Routa7
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...y-extempore-shopping.html?highlight=amfisound


----------



## st2012 (Jun 17, 2008)

Badass stuff


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jun 17, 2008)

Ze Kink said:


> Note that the one on the left is an 8-string
> 
> A member at another forum I'm in bought that M7 equipped Routa 7-string



Yeah, I noticed that.. But I'm more for the 7 w/ the LED inlays and the kahler


----------



## Edroz (Jun 17, 2008)

Ruins said:


> hmmm neck pickup perhaps but tone knob? no.
> i have never seen nor heard any one who plays metal using his tone knob


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 17, 2008)

looks more like a p90 than a bucker, although that could just be my perception being fuxord by the photographer. either way, im interested in it


----------



## SplinteredSoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Ze Kink said:


>


First time I've heard of this brand, and I gotta say, they are looking impressive! But then, they are a custom shop.

Neutrik locking jack, brilliant.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 18, 2008)

So that finish is just absolutely gorgeous. I would sign away my first born for one of those haha


----------



## Leec (Jun 18, 2008)

Anyone know what this is:







The jack...Is it like a Planet Waves Circuit Breaker design 'built-in'? Also, that's an unusual switch on top....kill switch?


----------



## Ze Kink (Jun 18, 2008)

Leec said:


> Anyone know what this is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a Neutrik Locking Jack, I've got one on my custom too, as well as my BTB406 (which gave me the idea to get one for my custom)

That switch is the on/off -switch for the leds.


----------



## tulikirnu (Oct 27, 2008)

Ze Kink said:


> Well well, I just looked at some pics from FME, and it seems Amfisound has started doing things even better than before. Just look at this stuff:
> 
> Amfisound tuotesivu -FME 2008 Gallery
> 
> ...


My new baby!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 27, 2008)

tulikirnu said:


> My new baby!


----------



## Ruins (Oct 27, 2008)

deamn 8 string RR... this is


----------



## Ketzer (Oct 27, 2008)

tulikirnu said:


> My new baby!



holy fuck that's beautiful. 


I bet it's rather neckheavy, unless that's a really heavy body wood, though.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Oct 27, 2008)

Love the V


----------



## zombietime (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice guitars! How hard is it to import one - hard meaning expensive.


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 27, 2008)

tulikirnu said:


> My new baby!



holy shit...

it's for playing at church on sundays isn't it


----------



## Anthony (Oct 27, 2008)

tulikirnu said:


> My new baby!



You are my HERO.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Man I want an Amfisound BAD....too bad im poor  These guitars are just awesome.


----------



## JerkyChid (Oct 28, 2008)

All I can say is.. 

"wow..."


----------



## Heeboja (Oct 28, 2008)

That 8 is hot! Damn there are some fine stuff coming out of here!


----------



## RXTN (Oct 28, 2008)

tulikirnu said:


> My new baby!



Ehkä tyylikkäintä ikinä!!!

At last! The 8 string that don't look like pizza shovel


----------



## tulikirnu (Jan 26, 2009)

*EX-W.A.S.P. CHRIS HOLMES with amfisound 








*


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 26, 2009)

Those guitars are gorgeous! Pity they're really expensive.

Is it wrong to like the Viking'ed out Rhoads?


----------



## charles22880 (Jan 26, 2009)

im not a wasp fan but FUCK YEAH its Chris Holmes he honestly was the best part of Wasp. i will never forget that immortal pool scene with him chugging that bootle of vodka with his mom poolside


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hahaha I remember that scene from the metal years... I got a Metal Years poster with Mustaine on the front hanging right here...

Anyways... that 8 string V.... holy fuckin 30-frets batman! 

The lower fret access on that thing looks very not there lol!

Very cool though


----------



## tulikirnu (Feb 8, 2009)

NEW models for AMFISOUND




Amfisound tuotesivu


----------



## Ketzer (Feb 8, 2009)

holy fuck.

not really my thing, but god damn. 30 frets, blue LED fret markers, and an 8-string kahler.

also damn @ the price tag. 3250+ euro for the 8-string with kahler, and 2750+ euro for the 7.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 8, 2009)

tulikirnu said:


> My new baby!



Man that's the most beautifull V ever!!!
Congrats many many times!


----------



## tulikirnu (Feb 9, 2009)

HELLSINKI


----------



## twiztedchild (Feb 10, 2009)

tulikirnu said:


> HELLSINKI





so awesome


----------



## tulikirnu (Feb 16, 2009)

AMFI RELEASES NEW MODEL


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Feb 16, 2009)

MMMmm that Railo is not of my taste...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 16, 2009)

Sroth Saraiel said:


> MMMmm that Railo is not of my taste...



Same. I like the 8er though.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 16, 2009)

For some reason I REALLY want an Amfisound. I don't usually stop and take a minute to check out RR shaped guitars, but even their RR guitars catch my eye. They usually have beautiful craftsmanship/amazing wood choices.


----------

